
Linux 3.15 Can Resume From Suspend Faster - arunc
https://01.org/suspendresume/blogs/tebrandt/2013/hard-disk-resume-optimization-simpler-approach
======
AndrewDucker
This seems to be a similar approach to the one taken by Windows[0]

 _There were a causes for the poor resume time, but a large contributor was
device resume time. Since the OS serialized S0 IRPs to all devices in the PnP
tree, the time for each device to resume added sequentially to the system 's
resume time.

The OS serialization of the S0 IRPs could not change for Windows XP, so the
problem was attacked at the other end...each driver would complete the S0 IRP
as fast as it could so the OS could resume quickly and then asynchronously
power up the device.

This way each device could power up in parallel and the total time to power up
was not sequential (nor was it only the longest of any device to power up
since there is still ordering between parent and child devices) and resume
time could be dramatically slower._

[0][http://blogs.msdn.com/b/doronh/archive/2007/10/15/fast-
resum...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/doronh/archive/2007/10/15/fast-resume-and-
how-if-affects-your-driver.aspx)

~~~
praseodym
And that was for Windows XP, 13 years ago...

~~~
danford
I switched from XP to Ubuntu about 6 years ago. At the time I was running an
old dell laptop that had been shipped with XP. Perhaps their concept is
similar, but my resume time in Ubuntu was a lot faster than that of XP.

Perhaps they had the right idea but didn't execute it perfectly, hopefully the
Linux devs will get it right. I'm impressed by the resume times in windows 7
on faster computers but on more budget systems Linux still seems to be the
king of resume times and performance (at least in my experience). I've only
used windows 8 on an employees laptop and from what I can tell, it wasn't made
to perform well on his Toshiba to say the least. I've seen both windows 7 and
windows 8 running very well, much better than linux, on the right hardware
though. The performance of windows on budget hardware (75% of consumer) is
mediocre at best, which is unfortunate, but what's even more unfortunate is
that because a select few can get Windows performing amazingly on great
hardware, the consumer market seems to think it runs amazingly everywhere.
Hopefully soon it will, or people will come to their senses and realize
installing windows on a low budget (average consumer grade) system is more
trouble than it's worth.

------
Watabou
Interestingly, OS X has the fastest resume from suspend I've ever seen. I'll
see if this beats it.

~~~
kryptiskt
One thing I hate with my Mac is the window dressing they do, they show the
screen as it was before it's actually usable to give an impression of faster
resume than it really has.

~~~
neolefty
It's good as an interface, I think, because the human also requires some
startup time -- if you can see what the screen looks like before it is
interactive, you can orient yourself while the machine finishes reactivating.

~~~
ithkuil
Indeed it's a very good thing, especially if the actual resume can happen in
that time span.

Sometimes it's frustrating since it looks like frozen.

Sometimes it's misleading, e.g. when you see that you _didn 't_ get an email
or a IM notification, and then you realize it's because your e-mail/IM app is
not really running yet.

Or when you take a quick glance to the wifi indicator and see that there are
many bars and then you go away assuming there is connectivity but when it
actually awakes you are not really online.

------
sp332
Here's an archived version, while the site is down:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20140331181833/https://01.org/sus...](http://web.archive.org/web/20140331181833/https://01.org/suspendresume/blogs/tebrandt/2013/hard-
disk-resume-optimization-simpler-approach) I don't see any mention of version
3.15, just a patch and some tests with 3.11?

SEJeff: don't use link shorteners.

~~~
shrugged
It got merge in 3.15 you can see it in linus tree at
[http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.g...](http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=b7e70ca9c7d7f049bba8047d7ab49966fd5e9e9d)

------
ansgri
Offtopic, but they've got real cool domain (01.org), and I don't see no sites
at 02.org etc; even for 01.org the InterNIC tells nothing! (whois limit
exceeded)
[http://reports.internic.net/cgi/whois?whois_nic=01.org&type=...](http://reports.internic.net/cgi/whois?whois_nic=01.org&type=domain)

Could somebody please comment on this?

~~~
ansgri
I'm sorry, for some weird reason my browser didn't load from the first try all
those 0\d.org sites that apparently do exist.

------
kragniz
This looks like it is from back in January 24, 2014. Has it now been accepted
into 3.15?

Regardless, is this what OSX does? From my experience, it is drastically
faster at resuming.

~~~
nextweek2
Yes it has been merged, however given that the merge window only opened
recently the 3.15 release will be 3-4 months away. Given that time frame its
not likely that 3.15 will make it into the autumns Linux distribution
releases. Probably be a year before this gets into the hands of users.

(unless someone backports it or you build your own kernel)

~~~
dbaupp
Or if one is using a distribution with rolling-releases, or just one that puts
kernel updates into its repositories.

~~~
josteink
It sounds like you're using a distro that does just this, but is too modest to
go name-dropping.

May I ask what distro(s) you had in mind?

~~~
zanny
Suse tumbleweed, the Kernel Developers PPA, Debian Experimental / Unstable,
Arch, Fedora Rawhide, and Gentoo all deliver new kernels usually within a
month of release, most within days (albeit more buggy).

------
KayEss
Might be interesting, but the site is down already

~~~
witty_username
Oddly the Google Cache link also doesn't load.

~~~
anon_d
I did for me once I switched to the text-only version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:/...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://01.org/suspendresume/blogs/tebrandt/2013/hard-
disk-resume-optimization-simpler-
approach&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS519US519&es_sm=93&strip=1)

